# Crypt Wenditii



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

I always order plants from Han Tran at hanaquatics.com. Plants always arrived healthy. Plus he's on facebook and quick to respond.

Bump: Thomas Bartlett from liquidcreations.net is always good. If these guys don't have the plants in stock I will buy from the For sale section on this site, or post a "Want to buy" thread in the WTB section of this site.


----------



## csong30 (Jan 24, 2016)

jcmv4792 said:


> I always order plants from Han Tran at hanaquatics.com. Plants always arrived healthy. Plus he's on facebook and quick to respond.
> 
> Bump: Thomas Bartlett from liquidcreations.net is always good. If these guys don't have the plants in stock I will buy from the For sale section on this site, or post a "Want to buy" thread in the WTB section of this site.



Thanks for your help, are they pest free or should I take the extra step to just thoroughly rinse the plants just in case? Also, I don't have facebook so I wouldn't be able to contact him through that, but I'll check out their sites!!


----------



## wmnash (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's a bit of advice that actually works. I know it's hard not to immediately unpack your plants and get them into the substrate, but . . . Warning Will Robinson! Unpack you plants -- all plants -- especially those from the LFS and dump them into a big plastic bucket of two or 3 gallons of treated water with the addition of a tablespoon per gallon of alum. You can find alum in the spice rack at the grocery or at your LFS. Let the plants soak over night (24 hours). Rinse thoroughly, soaking them in several changes of clean treated water. Then plant. If the plants are good healthy stock they will easily survive and any members of the mollusk family will not. Snail-free plants. 

As for the crypt wenditii, I keep seeing many crypts identified as wenditii, but they range from lush green to dark bronze and deep brown/red. I ordered 10 (minimum quantity) with a large order of other plants from azgardens.com. They varied in size but were the size of amazon swords with thick, healthy roots. They were described everywhere I researched as "A good foreground plant." Actually, they're better as mid ground plants. And after four months not only are they flourishing but they compete in size and attention in front of two prize swords I'll have to move. And the swords are not small plants. Still, I'm content. Better to have healthy plants and not complaining than wasting money on plants that fail. They are stunning. 

There are several sizes of this same variety of wenditii. It may be worth a call to the business you plan to order from and make sure of what you are getting. Good luck.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

csong30 said:


> Thanks for your help, are they pest free or should I take the extra step to just thoroughly rinse the plants just in case? Also, I don't have facebook so I wouldn't be able to contact him through that, but I'll check out their sites!!


Unless you get tissue cultured plants from them no, sometimes I recieve ramshorn snails from them.


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

If your crypt is large enough it should have some runners you could try dividing. But I don't think Wenditii sends runners very far from the mother plants, so it could be tricky.


----------



## csong30 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm assuming this is the wenditii bronze? This was the only plant that survived out of the 4 that I had. The rest melted away and never came back. I think it rotted in the soil.. 



Edit: I did also order some tissue culture s. repens from Amazon. Looking forward to growing out a carpet in front of the tank. I do want to add more crypt wenditii over time. I love the color of the bronze.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

There is a For Sale forum listing for a Florida Sunset variety of this plant, if you still want more.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Aren't Crypts happier in finer grained substrates? I'd venture that your gravel is a bit on the heavier grain size. The only time I had Crypts do really well was with washed builders sand mixed with what is known locally as Turkey grit.


----------



## csong30 (Jan 24, 2016)

GrampsGrunge said:


> Aren't Crypts happier in finer grained substrates? I'd venture that your gravel is a bit on the heavier grain size. The only time I had Crypts do really well was with washed builders sand mixed with what is known locally as Turkey grit.


Honestly, I wouldn't know. I'm still new to this whole planted tank thing. I have one crypt shown in the picture that is actually doing way better in my aqua soil over my gravel. When first got it the plant only had 4 leaves on it. That was 4 months ago. I don't see why it wouldn't do well in aqua soil normal type.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

csong30 said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't know. I'm still new to this whole planted tank thing. I have one crypt shown in the picture that is actually doing way better in my aqua soil over my gravel. When first got it the plant only had 4 leaves on it. That was 4 months ago. I don't see why it wouldn't do well in aqua soil normal type.


There's this thread from back in 2014 by rajah_22 about a no-fish ( only snails.) 15 gallon tank he did

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/551034-new-cryptocoryne-tank.html










. He used worm castings, dry red clay, dolomite, and Potassium Sulfate as amendments with builder's sand as an overcap. You're probably not wanting to hear about having to tear your already running tank down, I'd be a bit loathe to do it myself. But you can't disagree with his success, for an all-Crypts tank it's brilliant. It's a relative small tank too.

Crypts take much patience.


----------



## csong30 (Jan 24, 2016)

GrampsGrunge said:


> There's this thread from back in 2014 by rajah_22 about a no-fish ( only snails.) 15 gallon tank he did
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/551034-new-cryptocoryne-tank.html
> 
> ...


That's a really good set up for a crypt only tank. Haha. Yeah I noticed patience is key for all the plants that I have. I definitely would like to add some more. But I want to get my foreground carpet in next before I add more crypts to see how much more room I have.


----------

